# b.exe removal! some assistance please?



## BlackHand_13 (May 8, 2006)

Hey there guys n gals at TSG!

im in australia - been recently having a error message come up on screen after startup - something about b.exe - something very similar to what i have been reading on TSG forums here....im running a AMD 64bit dual core processor with 2 Gig of ram.... ive downloaded the Hijack this software ran a report and saved for you to view..... is this neccessary - or should i just simply follow the forums recommendations and advice as stated on the forum???
anways heres the 1st hijack this report.....

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:49:55 PM, on 8/05/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\bin\VersionCueCS2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\data\database\bin\mysqld-nt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Stardock\SDMCP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\ControlPanel\VersionCueCS2Tray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Extensis\Suitcase 9.2\Suitcase.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Version Cue CS2] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\ControlPanel\VersionCueCS2Tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 7.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_7 -reboot 1
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SATARAID5.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Suitcase Startup.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: svchost.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {27527D31-447B-11D5-A46E-0001023B4289} (CoGSManager Class) - http://gamingzone.ubisoft.com/dev/packages/GSManager.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1142804458171
O16 - DPF: {B1826A9F-4AA0-4510-BA77-9013E74E4B9B} - http://www.trendmicro.com/spyware-scan/as4web.cab
O16 - DPF: {BB21F850-63F4-4EC9-BF9D-565BD30C9AE9} (ASquaredScanForm Element) - http://www.windowsecurity.com/trojanscan/axscan.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6AF00E19-3C96-4E76-81FF-426A68908DE7}: NameServer = 203.12.160.35,203.12.160.36
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: MCPClient - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Stardock\mcpstub.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Version Cue CS2 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\bin\VersionCueCS2.exe" -win32service (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Macromedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: WinFast(R) Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## BlackHand_13 (May 8, 2006)

hey guys ive found this info to possibly help out - some info i found recently suggesting on how to remove the b.exe and related files!

would this possibly do the trick ? seems a lot easier and quicker too?!?!
 

TalkStocks.Net Removal Instructions 

ALERT: Before attempting to complete any of these instructions, it is STRONGLY recommended that you make a complete backup of your system Registry. This will allow you to correct any mistakes that you may make, or help to recover from any problems that result from following these instructions.

NOTE: Please note that ResNet cannot provide in-depth technical assistance to non-N.C. State University students. If you are not a student, please contact your Internet Service Provider (ISP) or anti-virus software vendor for assistance.

Removal Instructions:

TalkStocks (Trojan.Sinkin.B / Downloader.MSCache):

1. Reboot your computer in Safe Mode
1. Reboot the computer
2. Just before Windows begins to load, press F8
3. Select Safe Mode
2. Click on Start, then click Search, then click For Files or Folders...
3. Enter "b.exe" into the search box (without quotes).
4. Delete files named "b" or "b.exe" ONLY. Do not delete other files with 'b' as part of the file name.
5. Close the Search window.
6. Open a new search window, by clicking on Start, then Search, then For Files or Folders...
7. Enter "atrwzpca.dll" into the search box (without quotes).
8. Delete any entries that appear in the search results window.
9. Close the Search window.
10. Open a new search window, by clicking on Start, then Search, then For Files or Folders...
11. Enter "qpmytsxh.dll" into the search box (without quotes).
12. Delete any entries that appear in the search results window.
13. Close the Search window.
14. Click on Start, then click Run...
15. Enter "regedit" (without quotes).
WARNING: Editing the registry of your computer could be dangerous. We strongly recommend that you make a backup of your registry before continuing. Check out Symantec's Instructions for backing up your registry.
16. Browse to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run"
17. Delete the "Antivirus" Key with a value of "c:\b.exe" or "c:\windows\b.exe" or "c:\winnt\b.exe".
18. Browse to "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{Random Numbers}\FilesNamedMRU"
19. Delete the "000" Key with a value of "b.exe"
20. Close Regedit.
21. Click on Start, then click on Control Panel.
22. Double-click on the Internet Options control panel.
23. Change your default home page.
24. Open your virus scanner, and run a COMPLETE virus scan on your computer. If your virus scanner definition files are up to date, it should detect and successfully clean TalkStocks.
25. If you have a spyware removal program, run it and let it attempt to detect and clean any spyware that has been installed.
26. Reset your buddy profile in AIM.
27. Reboot your computer.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome 

* *Click here* to download *Webroot SpySweeper*.

(It's a 2 week trial.)

* Click the Free Trial link under "SpySweeper" to download the program.
* Install it. Once the program is installed, it will open.
* It will prompt you to update to the latest definitions, click Yes.
* Once the definitions are installed, click Options on the left side.
* Click the Sweep Options tab.
* Under What to Sweep please put a check next to the following:
o Sweep Memory
o Sweep Registry
o Sweep Cookies
o Sweep All User Accounts
o Enable Direct Disk Sweeping
o Sweep Contents of Compressed Files
o Sweep for Rootkits

o Please UNCHECK Do not Sweep System Restore Folder.

* Click Sweep Now on the left side.
* Click the Start button.
* When it's done scanning, click the Next button.
* Make sure everything has a check next to it, then click the Next button.
* It will remove all of the items found.
* Click Session Log in the upper right corner, copy everything in that window.
* Click the Summary tab and click Finish.
* Paste the contents of the session log you copied into your next reply.

Also post a new Hijack This log.


----------



## BlackHand_13 (May 8, 2006)

thanks Cheeseball....heres the session log from the WEBROOT software then ill post the HIJACKTHIS software log again.....k.......

********
7:55 AM: | Start of Session, Tuesday, 9 May 2006 |
7:55 AM: Spy Sweeper started
7:55 AM: Sweep initiated using definitions version 674
7:55 AM: Starting Memory Sweep
7:57 AM: Memory Sweep Complete, Elapsed Time: 00:02:31
7:57 AM: Starting Registry Sweep
7:57 AM: Registry Sweep Complete, Elapsed Time:00:00:10
7:57 AM: Starting Cookie Sweep
7:57 AM: Found Spy Cookie: apmebf cookie
7:57 AM: [email protected][1].txt (ID = 2229)
7:57 AM: Cookie Sweep Complete, Elapsed Time: 00:00:00
7:57 AM: Starting File Sweep
8:16 AM: Warning: Invalid Stream
8:16 AM: Warning: Invalid Stream
8:23 AM: Warning: Invalid Stream
8:23 AM: File Sweep Complete, Elapsed Time: 00:25:19
8:23 AM: Full Sweep has completed. Elapsed time 00:28:04
8:23 AM: Traces Found: 1
7:38 PM: Removal process initiated
7:38 PM: Quarantining All Traces: apmebf cookie
7:38 PM: Removal process completed. Elapsed time 00:00:00
********
7:52 AM: | Start of Session, Tuesday, 9 May 2006 |
7:52 AM: Spy Sweeper started
7:53 AM: Your spyware definitions have been updated.
7:55 AM: | End of Session, Tuesday, 9 May 2006 |

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:42:47 PM, on 9/05/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\bin\VersionCueCS2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\data\database\bin\mysqld-nt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Stardock\SDMCP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\ControlPanel\VersionCueCS2Tray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Version Cue CS2] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\ControlPanel\VersionCueCS2Tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 7.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_7 -reboot 1
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SATARAID5.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Suitcase Startup.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: svchost.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1142804458171
O16 - DPF: {B1826A9F-4AA0-4510-BA77-9013E74E4B9B} - http://www.trendmicro.com/spyware-scan/as4web.cab
O16 - DPF: {BB21F850-63F4-4EC9-BF9D-565BD30C9AE9} (ASquaredScanForm Element) - http://www.windowsecurity.com/trojanscan/axscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {EFAEF0E4-F044-4D57-9900-1C3FF18524C9} (AV Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/antivirus/PitPav.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6AF00E19-3C96-4E76-81FF-426A68908DE7}: NameServer = 203.12.160.35,203.12.160.36
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: MCPClient - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Stardock\mcpstub.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Version Cue CS2 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\bin\VersionCueCS2.exe" -win32service (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Macromedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: WinFast(R) Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

download & run aimfix from 
http://www.jayloden.com/aimfix.htm

post back the log it makes


----------



## BlackHand_13 (May 8, 2006)

downloaded and ran the software you suggested - was quick and was in dos - so i couldnt exactly save any log file?!??!?!?!??!
what was that supposed to do exactly??


----------



## BlackHand_13 (May 8, 2006)

ok i thought to add a hijack this log file after doing that! and here it is.............

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:13:53 PM, on 9/05/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2

(6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue

CS2\bin\VersionCueCS2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft

Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue

CS2\data\database\bin\mysqld-nt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Stardock\SDMCP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue

CS2\ControlPanel\VersionCueCS2Tray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat

7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start

Menu\Programs\Startup\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security

2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper -

{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} -

C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat

7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class -

{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} -

C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper -

{AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} -

C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat

7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF -

{47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} -

C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat

7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program

Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Version Cue CS2]

C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue

CS2\ControlPanel\VersionCueCS2Tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE

C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck]

C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program

Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program

Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program

Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 7.0]

"C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat

7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program

Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe"

/startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE]

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program

Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program

Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program

Files\Adobe\Acrobat

7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_7

-reboot 1
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Acrobat Speed

Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program

Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma

Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed

Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat

7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema

Manager.lnk = C:\Program

Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SATARAID5.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Suitcase Startup.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: svchost.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target

to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe

Acrobat

7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.htm

l
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target

to existing PDF - res://C:\Program

Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat

7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected

links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program

Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat

7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelL

inks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected

links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program

Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat

7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLi

nks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection

to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe

Acrobat

7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.htm

l
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection

to existing PDF - res://C:\Program

Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat

7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe

PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat

7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.htm

l
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing

PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat

7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to

Microsoft Excel -

res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/300

0
O9 - Extra button: (no name) -

{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} -

C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console -

{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} -

C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) -

{85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} -

%windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall

BitDefender Online Scanner v8 -

{85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} -

%windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research -

{92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} -

C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger -

{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} -

C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger -

{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} -

C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet

Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94}

(PCPitstop Utility) -

http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499}

(BDSCANONLINE Control) -

http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/o

scan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3}

(MUWebControl Class) -

http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5

Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?11428044581

71
O16 - DPF: {B1826A9F-4AA0-4510-BA77-9013E74E4B9B}

-

http://www.trendmicro.com/spyware-scan/as4web.cab
O16 - DPF: {BB21F850-63F4-4EC9-BF9D-565BD30C9AE9}

(ASquaredScanForm Element) -

http://www.windowsecurity.com/trojanscan/axscan.c

ab
O16 - DPF: {EFAEF0E4-F044-4D57-9900-1C3FF18524C9}

(AV Class) -

http://www.pcpitstop.com/antivirus/PitPav.cab
O17 -

HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6AF00E19-3C96-

4E76-81FF-426A68908DE7}: NameServer =

203.12.160.35,203.12.160.36
O18 - Protocol: livecall -

{828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} -

"C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: msnim -

{828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} -

"C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: MCPClient -

C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Stardock\mcpstub.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon -

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier -

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems -

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems

Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Version Cue CS2 - Unknown

owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue

CS2\bin\VersionCueCS2.exe" -win32service (file

missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager

(IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program

Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel

32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG -

C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc.

- C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service -

Macromedia - C:\Program Files\Common

Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia

Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: WinFast(R) Display Driver Service

(NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation -

C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control

Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated.

- C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine

(svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. -

C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service

(Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. -

C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall

(TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. -

C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service

(tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. -

C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe

could some one please inform me how the progression of this is going - im kinda in the dark about how and whats exactly going on here.......i have peeps telling me to download this that n other stuff - and post a log! ummm and to exactly what point do i get some constructive advice suggestions and also communications! please people - communication is the key to effective solutions!!!!!! thank you!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

youir log scambled 

please rescan with HJT & before copying from notepad, select format/wordwrap


----------



## BlackHand_13 (May 8, 2006)

I have rebooted my system this morning and the b.exe file error report still shows up at the start! Even though i can read what the AIM software said it apparently had done from the log file!.....
this can be frustrating at the least of times - but I presumed that i would be helped from cheeseball - but now im being helped from Derek......
i am going to ask again - COULD YOU PLEASE let me know whats going on and whats the progession of this exercise....

because i dont get a direct response from anyone immediately - i post either at night before i depart to bed or before i depart to work.

the challenges of time with technology certainly contradict the concept of modernisation but patience will always proceed.


----------



## BlackHand_13 (May 8, 2006)

AIMFix version: 1.5.55.1651
SeDebug Privilege set successfully

***ANY VIRUS FILES REMOVED WILL BE LISTED BELOW***

Now checking for Block-Checker via BlockRemove(): .5
Checking for Block-Checker files...
Block-Checker not found
C:\WINDOWS\B.exe found, attempting to remove...
C:\WINDOWS\B.exe quarantined
RegValueRead() for HKCU\Software\America Online\AOL Instant Messenger (TM)\CurrentVersion\Misc\BaseDataPath failed on RegOpenKeyEx(): The system cannot find the file specified.
***RUN COMPLETED. ANY FILES REMOVED LISTED ABOVE***
----------------------------------------------------------

AIMFix version: 1.5.55.1651
SeDebug Privilege set successfully

***ANY VIRUS FILES REMOVED WILL BE LISTED BELOW***

Now checking for Block-Checker via BlockRemove(): .5
Checking for Block-Checker files...
Block-Checker not found

***RUN COMPLETED. ANY FILES REMOVED LISTED ABOVE***
----------------------------------------------------------

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:08:08 AM, on 10/05/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\bin\VersionCueCS2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\data\database\bin\mysqld-nt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Stardock\SDMCP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\ControlPanel\VersionCueCS2Tray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Extensis\Suitcase 9.2\Suitcase.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Version Cue CS2] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\ControlPanel\VersionCueCS2Tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 7.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_7 -reboot 1
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SATARAID5.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Suitcase Startup.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: svchost.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1142804458171
O16 - DPF: {B1826A9F-4AA0-4510-BA77-9013E74E4B9B} - http://www.trendmicro.com/spyware-scan/as4web.cab
O16 - DPF: {BB21F850-63F4-4EC9-BF9D-565BD30C9AE9} (ASquaredScanForm Element) - http://www.windowsecurity.com/trojanscan/axscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {EFAEF0E4-F044-4D57-9900-1C3FF18524C9} (AV Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/antivirus/PitPav.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6AF00E19-3C96-4E76-81FF-426A68908DE7}: NameServer = 203.12.160.35,203.12.160.36
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: MCPClient - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Stardock\mcpstub.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Version Cue CS2 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\bin\VersionCueCS2.exe" -win32service (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Macromedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: WinFast(R) Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

what is the message you get on boot up about b.exe

to be able to help you we need to know what is wrong 

this file needs to be deleted 
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\svchost.exe

then run HJT & fix O4 - Global Startup: svchost.exe


----------



## BlackHand_13 (May 8, 2006)

hey there - returned form another day at work.......

ok - initially when i arrived here at TSG i was searching for solutions to a reoccuring error message that popped up during start up. (I would have included the exact word for word statement but it has now ceased at startup since the recent assistance and steps you mentioned to take) it mentioned something to do with a file named "b.exe" So as i searched the web and the forums here at TSG with that same title and i discovered similar problems from others who have posted here....another thing too whilst researching this particular problem under the name "b.exe" my OS could not allow me to complete the shortcut method to access the TASK MANAGER or access the REGEDIT function. with that knowledge I presumed that something was not right and I may have contracted a nasty bug in my OS.

so now after the recent steps - I do not recieve the error staement about "b.exe" but I thought to allow you to review another HIJT log to see wether it has fully resolved the bug issue..this will be the 4th HIJT log....
Also i can now access the TASKMANAGER via the shortcut keys of Ctrl+Alt+Del and I can see that there are six "svchost.exe" image names - user names; 3 for SYSTEM, 2 for NETWORK SERVICE and 1 for LOCAL SERVICE...as it will show within the following HIJT log file.....
Also the AIMFix software has automatically attributed a folder named "aimfix_quarantine" to my desktop and inside is the the dreaded "1594_B.exe.bak" file......IS IT OK TO DELETE THIS FOLDER?
OK also i did a system serch on the file "b.exe" and the results found that it still exists within the windows folder (C:\Windows)....and there is another similar file named "B.EXE-10F6F198.pf" file found in C:\Windows\Prefetch as well as a ominous file named "MRSTUB.EXE-3A7B763F.pf" found in C:\Windows\Prefetch........are these files any correlation to the virus?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:03:56 PM, on 10/05/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\bin\VersionCueCS2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\data\database\bin\mysqld-nt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Stardock\SDMCP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\ControlPanel\VersionCueCS2Tray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Extensis\Suitcase 9.2\Suitcase.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Version Cue CS2] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\ControlPanel\VersionCueCS2Tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 7.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_7 -reboot 1
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SATARAID5.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Suitcase Startup.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1142804458171
O16 - DPF: {B1826A9F-4AA0-4510-BA77-9013E74E4B9B} - http://www.trendmicro.com/spyware-scan/as4web.cab
O16 - DPF: {BB21F850-63F4-4EC9-BF9D-565BD30C9AE9} (ASquaredScanForm Element) - http://www.windowsecurity.com/trojanscan/axscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {EFAEF0E4-F044-4D57-9900-1C3FF18524C9} (AV Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/antivirus/PitPav.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6AF00E19-3C96-4E76-81FF-426A68908DE7}: NameServer = 203.12.160.35,203.12.160.36
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: MCPClient - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Stardock\mcpstub.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Version Cue CS2 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\bin\VersionCueCS2.exe" -win32service (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Macromedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: WinFast(R) Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

yes delete the quarantine folder & don't worry about pf files teay cannot infect you but it is OK to delete them

now if you had said first that you couldn't use taskmanager etc we would have had more idea about what caused it

ignore the other svchost files they are legitimate and an essential part of windows

I would however suggest an online scan to see whether ypur antivirus has been interfered with as several of the agobot style trojans/worms taht you seem to have had can do that

* Run ActiveScan online virus scan *here*

- Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
- A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
- Enter your *Country*
- Enter your *State/Province*
- Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
- Select either *Home User* or *Company*
- Click the big *Scan Now* button
- If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
- It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
- When download is complete, click on *Local Disks* to start the scan
- When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location.
Post the contents of the Panda scan report, along with a new *HijackThis Log*


----------



## BlackHand_13 (May 8, 2006)

Hey there Derek thanks - 

Ok .....checking your next steps before heading off to work......firstly the PANADA ACTIVE SCAN LOG then the HIJT Log...........does it still seem to be still infected???....

ok i just tried to post the Activescan Log but i cant because of the amount of text forum says its too long - i tried just the ActiveScan cause its less it seems than the new HIJT Log...................... what can i do now??


----------



## BlackHand_13 (May 8, 2006)

ok im running out of time here - late for work - seems i may have to wait another 2 days to rectify this - i still cant post the PANDA ACTIVE SCAN and the new HIJT Log..... tried sending a private message but forum keeps saying that the ACTIVESCAN Log is too long????? wierd .........any other way i can get the info to you???? pronto???
cheers!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

attach the active scan log to a post here

please go to http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0 and upload these files so I can examine them a
Just press new topic, fill in the needed details and just give a link to your post here & then press the browse button and then navigate to & select the files on your computer, If there is more than 1 file then press the more attachments button for each extra file and browse and select etc and then when all the files are listed in the windows press send to upload the files ( do not post HJT logs there as they will not get dealt with)

Files to submit:

the active scan log


----------



## BlackHand_13 (May 8, 2006)

Derek hi how are you - ill have to give you a compressed zipped folder cause the max file to upload in text format can only be 200kb - shheeeeeeeeesh! talk about dicking around! lol also the HIJT Log file too as you asked....hope i did right?
cheers!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:45:59 AM, on 11/05/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\bin\VersionCueCS2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\data\database\bin\mysqld-nt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Stardock\SDMCP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\ControlPanel\VersionCueCS2Tray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Extensis\Suitcase 9.2\Suitcase.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Version Cue CS2] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\ControlPanel\VersionCueCS2Tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 7.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_7 -reboot 1
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SATARAID5.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Suitcase Startup.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1142804458171
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B1826A9F-4AA0-4510-BA77-9013E74E4B9B} - http://www.trendmicro.com/spyware-scan/as4web.cab
O16 - DPF: {BB21F850-63F4-4EC9-BF9D-565BD30C9AE9} (ASquaredScanForm Element) - http://www.windowsecurity.com/trojanscan/axscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {EFAEF0E4-F044-4D57-9900-1C3FF18524C9} (AV Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/antivirus/PitPav.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6AF00E19-3C96-4E76-81FF-426A68908DE7}: NameServer = 203.12.160.35,203.12.160.36
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: MCPClient - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Stardock\mcpstub.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Version Cue CS2 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\bin\VersionCueCS2.exe" -win32service (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Macromedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: WinFast(R) Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That deleted a hell of alot of viruses/trojans etc

Download pocket killbox from http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/killbox.exe & put it on the desktop where you can find it easily 
now Start killbox, go to options on the top bar and make sure remove directories is enabled and remove duplicates is UNCHECKED paste the first file listed below into the full pathname and file to delete box

The file name will appear in the window, select delete on reboot , press the red X button, say yes to the prompt and * NO*to reboot now then repeat for each file in turn

[Note: Killbox makes backups of all deleted files & folders in a folder called C:\!killbox ] If Killbox tells you any files are missing don't worry but make a note and let us know in your next reply

C:\WINDOWS\HWS.exe
C:\Downloads\Window.Blinds.v5.0.Enhanced.WinALL.CRACKED-CRD\WindowBlinds5_enhanced.exe

Then on killbox top bar press tools/delete temp files, in the pop up box in the NT section select temp & temp internet & cookies only and in the 9x section select c:\windows\temp & c:\temp then on the drop down user account box, select your account, then repeat for every user account on the computer

then reboot

I wouldn't guarantee you are completely clean yet though so

next 2 steps

first I suspect this pest

First make a folder on desktop & call it BFU then

please download BFU from BFU
and save it to the folder you have just made 
Open the folder & double click BFU.exe to run it

Run the program and click the Web button as shown here:









Use this URL to copy into the address bar of the Download script window:

```
http://metallica.geekstogo.com/alcanshorty.bfu
```
select the option to show log at completion

Execute the script by clicking the Execute button.
Note that you should see a progress bar while the script is being executed.

_If you have any questions about the use of BFU please read here:
http://metallica.geekstogo.com/BFUinstructions.html _

Reboot and post a new HijackThis log and the BFU log

then


Download *WinPFind*
*Right Click* the Zip Folder and Select "*Extract All*"
Extract it somewhere you will remember like the *Desktop*
Dont do anything with it yet!

Reboot into Safe Mode
Restart your computer and as soon as it starts booting up again continuously tap F8. A menu should come up where you will be given the option to enter Safe Mode.

Doubleclick *WinPFind.exe*
Click "* Configure Scan Options*"
Select " *Run Add ONs*" and then select *ALL* the options in the box below it, Press Apply 
Now Click "*Start Scan*"
*It will scan the entire System, so please be patient!*
Once the Scan is Complete
Reboot back to Normal Mode!
Go to the *WinPFind folder*
Locate *WinPFind.txt*
Place those results in the next post!. It will be too big to post so you will need to attach it to your reply


----------



## BlackHand_13 (May 8, 2006)

The new HIJT log file then the BFU Log file....rodger that!........... lol

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:58:43 PM, on 11/05/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\bin\VersionCueCS2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Stardock\SDMCP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\data\database\bin\mysqld-nt.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\ControlPanel\VersionCueCS2Tray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\acrobat_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Extensis\Suitcase 9.2\Suitcase.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Version Cue CS2] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\ControlPanel\VersionCueCS2Tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 7.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_7 -reboot 1
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SATARAID5.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Suitcase Startup.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1142804458171
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B1826A9F-4AA0-4510-BA77-9013E74E4B9B} - http://www.trendmicro.com/spyware-scan/as4web.cab
O16 - DPF: {BB21F850-63F4-4EC9-BF9D-565BD30C9AE9} (ASquaredScanForm Element) - http://www.windowsecurity.com/trojanscan/axscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {EFAEF0E4-F044-4D57-9900-1C3FF18524C9} (AV Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/antivirus/PitPav.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6AF00E19-3C96-4E76-81FF-426A68908DE7}: NameServer = 203.12.160.35,203.12.160.36
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: MCPClient - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Stardock\mcpstub.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Version Cue CS2 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS2\bin\VersionCueCS2.exe" -win32service (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Macromedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: WinFast(R) Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe

BFU v1.00.9
Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600 SP2)
Script started at 7:53:44 PM, on 11/05/2006

Failed: DllUnregister C:\WINDOWS\DH.dll|1 (file not found)
Failed: ServiceStop Network Monitor (service not found)
Failed: ServiceStop cmdService (service not found)
Failed: ServiceDisable Network Monitor (service not found)
Failed: ServiceDisable cmdService (service not found)
Failed: ServiceDelete Network Monitor (service not found)
Failed: ServiceDelete cmdService (service not found)
Failed: RegDelValue HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System|DisableRegistryTools (key not found)
Failed: RegDelValue HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System|DisableTaskMgr (key not found)
Failed: RegDelValue HKCU\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa|p2pnetwork (key not found)
Failed: RegDelValue HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\OLE|p2pnetwork (key not found)
Failed: RegDelValue HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\OLE|winlog (key not found)
Failed: RegDelValue HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Associations|LowRiskFileTypes (key not found)
Option pause between commands: 300 ms
Option pause between commands: 50 ms
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\MsConfigs (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\winupdates (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\winupdate (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\winsupdater (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\MsUpdate (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\MsMovies (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\wmplayer (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\outlook (folder not found)
Failed: FileDelete C:\Program Files\Common Files\Windows\mc-*-*.exe (operation failed)
Failed: FileDelete C:\Program Files\Common Files\Download\mc-*-*.exe (operation failed)
Failed: FileDelete C:\DOCUME~1\Damien\LOCALS~1\Temp\~DFC893.tmp (operation failed)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\WINDOWS\Temp\hsperfdata_SYSTEM (operation failed)
Failed: FileDelete C:\WINDOWS\Temp\ib2 (operation failed)
Failed: FileDelete C:\WINDOWS\Temp\ib3 (operation failed)
Failed: FileDelete C:\WINDOWS\Temp\ib4 (operation failed)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\Maxifiles (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\DNS (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\EQAdvice (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\FCAdvice (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\Common Files\FreeProd1 (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\Common Files\FreeProd2 (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\Common Files\InetGet (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\Common Files\InetGet2 (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\InetGet2 (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\Common Files\VCClient (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\Network Monitor (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\WINDOWS\inet20001 (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\Update06 (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\Update03 (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\Update04 (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\Update08 (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\W-Update (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\Yazzle Sudoku (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\Cas (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\CasStub (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\Program Files\Cas2Stub (folder not found)
Failed: FolderDelete C:\temp (folder not found)
Failed: FileMove C:\WINDOWS\win*-*.exe|C:\bintheredunthat (source file not found)
Script completed.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That's looking OK once we see the wpfind we should know whether we got it all or not


----------



## BlackHand_13 (May 8, 2006)

OK i completed all that pretty much with out a prob i feel - so heres the attached WinPFind text file as you have requested.....so looks good hey? im so impressed with your experience and knowledge and will certainly recommend you to anyone who may have sincere pc troubles......cheers! still a few more questions though....


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That looks to be clear

Turn off system restore by following instructions here 
http://www.online-tutorials.com/folder9/920.htm
That will purge the restore folder and clear any malware that has been put in there. Then reboot & then re-enable sytem restore & create a new restore point.

go here* http://forums.techguy.org/t208517/s.html *for info on how to tighten your security settings and how to help prevent future attacks.

and pay an urgent visit to windows update & make sure you are fully updated & get the bunch of new updates that are alleged to plug the security holes that let these pests on in the first place


----------



## BlackHand_13 (May 8, 2006)

OK - thanks so very very much Derek - i beleive that was a feat to get through successfully....
just a couple of questions i think to wind this up -

the log files from AIM - PANDA - NUMEROUS HIJT Logs - hidden .pf files < ARE ALL OK TO NOW DELETE?

also - the WEB ROOT = SPY SWEEPER program is a trial - once that is finished its ok to uninstall?

thanks again Derek - you've done a fantastic job in helping and facilitate the restoration of my pc back to health!
i appreciate this very much and certainly the next time im back in the UK i shall drop you a line and shout you a pint o lager or two! Cheers!

i often thought of turning to the other side - APPLE MAC - seeing how the OS operates so successfully!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

yes you can delete all the logs etc & uninstall SS if you don't intend to buy at end of trial 

I wouldn't delete the .pf files or fiddle with that folder as windows does take care of it quite well


----------



## wotsisname (Sep 20, 2006)

I am new to your forum so let me first say Hi! 
I came here doing a google search, as I to had the B3 error coming up on re start.I tried all the suggestions here to no avail.
Go to http://free.grisoft.com/doc/1
Download and install the trial version of "Ewido anti spyware" I used it and Boom!,it nailed it first time:up: 
I used trend Micro, al the other anti spy wares but they didn't cure it, I know which anti virus I am using next, AVG.
Hope this helps.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

This thread is solved. I am closing it now if you need it reopened pm me or any other moderator.

Anyone with a similar problem *Please start a new thread! *

If you don't know how to start a new thread click here: http://www.techguy.org/welcome.html and look at #4.


----------

